

Blogging – Between a rock and a hard place - nikentic
http://keyholders.ghost.io/blogging-being-between-a-rock-and-a-hard-place/

======
xxxmadraxxx
Who is this meant to be of interest to?

Is HN turning into Twitter? If so I've got a great link where someone
discusses his reasons for choosing which pair of socks to wear.

------
NateDad
Why does the name and picture on that page not match the name and picture of
the twitter account he links to? Is this someone we're supposed to know?

